# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Sticking Vinyl Tiles to Red/Yellow Tongue....anyone done it?

## Billy22Bob

Shop/Installer reckons nothing sticks to Red/Yellow Tongue because of the finish (wax or silicone or something) on the surface.
Says I gotta lay 6mm masonite down!! I mean this is 22mm red tongue particle board plus 6mm masonite + vinyl tile..... that's nearly an inch and a half of floor! 
Any one attempted an adhesive application a few years ago (ie: been tested) and found a way that;
a) did work or
b) didnt work?   _Sometimes these "I won't do it comments" are because there is the slightest risk in shortcutting the normal procedure and they have no warranty/insurance backup (no one to blame) so they wont touch it - but it will probably work fine. Gotta analyse each and every application - standards are often very general aimed at the lowest common denominator._

----------


## polishedconcret

You would need to sand the floor with something like a cantabury sander and fill athe joins and nail holes with ardex feather finish and use a pressure sensative adheisive.
The reason why masonite is used is to minimise the show through of the fsheet flooring

----------


## That Floor Guy

I've done it when people sign off on it......as stated easy, sand it then skim with feather finish then glue your tiles. Main issue is that the yellow tongue will move around so much underneath that you'll see every joint in a couple of months.  
You're only talking 8mm in total, and about 22+gst bucks a m2 installed. We full stick and staple on yellow/red tongue and feather the joints.

----------


## Billy22Bob

Thanks - That Floor Guy.....
You say.....We full stick and staple on yellow/red tongue and feather the joints....
Can you expand on that a bit as per your procedure....near Wollongong? 
b22b

----------


## That Floor Guy

We cut our masonite in allowing for expansion (stanley blade width betwwen sheets, 3mm at perimetre), then peel them up row at a time and glue them using a generic vinyl glue, v1 notched trowel and staple with 22mm 6000 series staples (approx 100 per sheet). Sand it, then apply feather finish to joint then sand it with about 100 grit screen. 
beautifull!! :2thumbsup:

----------


## Billy22Bob

staples through masonite....wow thought that was nigh impossible.

----------


## Ricardito

Why not fibre cement sheeting?

----------


## That Floor Guy

Yeah, you can use Hardies cork and vinyl underlay if you like, a few more bucks though.

----------

